# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Hammam/Oosters Badhuis (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Hammam/Oosters Badhuis
Zaanstraat 88 
Amsterdam (NH)

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Hammam/Oosters Badhuis (Amsterdam).*

----------

